# Sous Vide Deal



## DrewJ (Oct 11, 2018)

Your mileage may vary but I picked up 5 of these for me and 4 of my co-workers on my lunch break today. 

https://slickdeals.net/f/12118315-power-precision-cooker-ymmv-as-seen-on-tv-13?src=frontpage

Use brick seek to check stores in your area:
https://brickseek.com/walmart-inventory-checker/?sku=992671284

For $13 it may not be the best out there but it was worth the gamble to us. Brick seek was dead accurate for the store I went to. Said there were 5 left and there were 5 on the shelf. Got back to work after purchasing them and the number went to zero.


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Oct 11, 2018)

Too good to pass up. Been wanting to try Sou Vide anyway.


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 11, 2018)

That was a great deal. Local is out of stock. Would have bought another for backup, or for the brother that wants.


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Oct 11, 2018)

Will they be getting more? Or one day deal?


----------



## DrewJ (Oct 12, 2018)

They were on clearance so I doubt there are going to be any more. Testing mine right now on a tub full of water. Seems to be working for now.


----------

